# Tree sources



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been collecting alot of local seed s from trees. Some from fallen locust from the year before and new silver maples that have turn brown and fallen. My girl started apple seeds fresh from the core. Anyone got a good source for starting a tree nursery. Want to start som red maples too.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm probably being a bit dense here, sorry. But are you asking for specific information on the physical setup of a tree nursery? 

I applaud your efforts. We just started a little tree nursery at an arboretum here. In our circumstance, we purchased liners and seedlings from a wholesale nursery and planted them in tree bags. They will be nurtured in this state for 2 to 3 years, then planted out.

Am interested in your project, if you would care to share more details.

Sylvia


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 6, 2009)

S Mc said:


> I'm probably being a bit dense here, sorry. But are you asking for specific information on the physical setup of a tree nursery?
> 
> I applaud your efforts. We just started a little tree nursery at an arboretum here. In our circumstance, we purchased liners and seedlings from a wholesale nursery and planted them in tree bags. They will be nurtured in this state for 2 to 3 years, then planted out.
> 
> ...



Yup exactly what I want to know. Looking for book(s) that I can study so I can start them in proper soil, pH, watering, fertilizing, when to plant, proper way to transplant... Do I need to invest in a tree spade for transplanting? Does root starter even help trees? That just a few things that have crossed my mind. Be honest, I was going to just leave them in liners and increase the liner size as the root ball formed, pile dirt up around the liners like a bowel shaped found to hold them up, the bowel shape will hold the water, and the mound would protect the roots from frost during winter. I'll take any information I can get really. Experience saves time. 

I figure it's good for the planet and I wouldn't mind giving a tree or to couple customers for the recommendations they have been giving me. Got a guy who has basically acted like a salesmen for me after I cut and ground about 20 of his dying white pines. He planted 20 more of the same trees.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 6, 2009)

Michael Dirr's Manual of Woody Landscape Plants is an excellent reference for specific requirements of individual species. For each species, he gives not only the description, but cultural requirements, not just hardiness zone, but how readiily it transplants, requirements and adaptability to soil and enviromental conditions, diseases and insects and propagation methods. His findings, of course, are based on his experiences where he has lived but he generally makes note of where that was and any exceptions he might have found elsewhere. 

I would think the necessity of a tree spade would depend upon the scope of your nursery. If you are going to be transplanting a great many trees, hand digging gets old really fast. 

One of the reasons we are starting our's in tree bags is the reliance that they will be transplanted out in 2 to 3 years. This method facilitates the transplanting and we should be able to use a small front end loader. The bags will increase root density and minimize disturbance at transplanting thereby reducing transplant shock. 

A problem we have seen with tree spades is that when trees have been allowed to grow too big for the root ball it is capable of digging. So diligence needs to be maintained on root pruning and management anticipating the future transplant.

Sylvia


----------



## sgbotsford (Oct 5, 2011)

*Nursery planning.*

There is a wealth of information here:

http://www.rngr.net

Site seems to have some problems today. Chunks of it aren't working.

Couple of caveats: Leave yourself more room than you think you need. I designed my aisles for tractor access. But I find that customers need to bring their pickup and trailer in, and I don't have cornering room for them.

Most of the commercial trees are 'named cultivars' and are produced either from cuttings or by grafting. This gives a more uniform product, but the production of clones means that when one gets sick, all the ones nearby are likely to get sick too.

Apples don't grow true from seed. Offspring can be wildly different in fruit and leaf.

For conifer seedlings, check the big forestry seedling nurseries. They often have overstocks. This year I bought 500 austrian pine seedlings for 17 cents each.


----------

